# 12 lb Trout



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

My friend Sheldon caught and released a 12 lb Trout on his boat in the River today. A guy named Moss caught it..On a lure casting..we got a 9 lb one as well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I know Sheldon. He never keeps any fish but tagges a bunch. How long do you think that fish was?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice !


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

No pics? Don't believe it. You couldn't find a trout in the ER if you drained it!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw that 9lb, makes me wanna go out in the morning.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

THAT IS REALLY GREAT TO HEAR... Hope to have plenty of fellow fisherman joining me tomorrow after lunch tomorrow. If I catch anything worthy I'll be sure to take some pic's and post up.

Again my congratulations, Tim


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

That fish was 32 in. and super fat...I would post a pic if I could. The best pattern right now seems to be fishing under the Kayaks. We caught Trout today in about four diffrent places and left them chewing at 1:30 and called it a day. The yellow and red Kayaks seemed to have the better quality fish under them.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i also caught a 6lb'er at the ER on a blk and orange mirro lure off my yak (tan) but there are fish all over GOOD ONES TOO!


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

*Yaks*

Ha! Surf Rat...... I was in one of those yaks today ( I was in tan one, and my brother was with me in the yellow....) I really like your new boat, looks great, love the blue..... You upgraded and I downgraded.... HA!
Glad you guys got some today. I have never seen that part of the river as crowded as it was today, what a mess..... We caught so many fish just casting while everyone else was trolling way too fast and not catching anything....
The yaks just know where to be =)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"The best pattern right now seems to be fishing under the Kayaks. We caught Trout today in about four diffrent places and left them chewing at 1:30 and called it a day. The yellow and red Kayaks seemed to have the better quality fish under them."

That Sir is friggin hilarious, and I can assure you that I do not have a horse in that race.
Very funny stuff.
Keep Catchin'!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

surf rat said:


> That fish was 32 in. and super fat...I would post a pic if I could. The best pattern right now seems to be fishing under the Kayaks. We caught Trout today in about four diffrent places and left them chewing at 1:30 and called it a day. The yellow and red Kayaks seemed to have the better quality fish under them.


Hey Mike, If you have the pic on your phone send it to my gmail account I'd be happy to post it for you. Tim


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I figured it out...Here is our big one..I will post Sheldons later. This one was about 29.5 in. Sheldons fish was a true giant...I think a lot of guys catch a nine and think it weighs 12..Untill you see a 12 lb Trout up close you don't realize how big it really is.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*David Moss with 12 lb Trout.*







....Thanks to Sheldon...Sheldon is a Great fisherman and a hell of a friend and a good man. This makes Three 12 lb Trout he has taged...One I caught fishing with him, one Our friend Bob caught with him, and this one....Bobs was closer to 13. All caught on lures. All were weighed on Sheldons 250 dollar scale which is correct. This might be the year that the big girl is caught. I hope Sheldon catches her.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I figured it was Dave, that guy lives for big trout. pretty Work Dave.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that is awesome! Looks like a wall mount to me, fish measured and let go to make more its size!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats to the anglers.


----------

